
Creating order from chaos in a startup - joelg87
http://joel.is/post/3678211291/creating-order-from-chaos-in-a-startup
======
LeonW
Great post joel. I particularly agree with your "lizard brain" description. It
is something I try to get rid of more and more. On the other hand it also acts
as a sceptical element within my thinking, which I perceive to have some value
too. Also I really like your description of Chaos and Order. To me it feels as
if we can have order one day and with just one piece of feedback or one
additional piece of knowledge - BAM - Chaos rules again. But that's not bad,
is it? It helps to never settle. Something I believe you are after too.

